# Newbie needs help !!



## Oceandiver (8 mo ago)

Hello all.

I recently purchased a lightly used BX2380. I also bought a cultipacker for the 3 point hitch, and a mower deck.

I installed to mower deck. I have not yet installed the cultipacker.

My question is, when I lower the mower deck, the 3 point hitch goes down also. This is a problem. I don't want the cultipacker down when I am mowing! Conversly, when I am using the cultipacker, I don't want to mower deck down. Can the mower deck be raised/lowered independent of the 3 point hitch? Or, do I have to take the cultipacker off when I am mowing?

Thank you !


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If the 3 point hitch is used to raise the mid mount mower, then anything on the rear links will raise and lower also, I have the same setup on my B2400 Kubota and also a FEL, and sometime in my tractor's life an attempt was made to have some sort of holding arrangement for the mid mount mower with light chain attached to the loader main frame, this I have removed.

You possibly make a couple of locking levers that would fit onto the two tabs that sit on top of the lower link arms and lock these to the roll bar possibly, that would take care of the mower, but when you wanted to use the mower, then whatever is on the 3 point will raise and lower as you know.


----------



## Oceandiver (8 mo ago)

FredM said:


> If the 3 point hitch is used to raise the mid mount mower, then anything on the rear links will raise and lower also, I have the same setup on my B2400 Kubota and also a FEL, and sometime in my tractor's life an attempt was made to have some sort of holding arrangement for the mid mount mower with light chain attached to the loader main frame, this I have removed.
> 
> You possibly make a couple of locking levers that would fit onto the two tabs that sit on top of the lower link arms and lock these to the roll bar possibly, that would take care of the mower, but when you wanted to use the mower, then whatever is on the 3 point will raise and lower as you know.


Thanks FredM. I called my dealer this morning. He said to adjust the mover deck all the way to the top, then go ahead and use the cultipacker. That will work and let me cultivate without the mower deck being a problem. Conversely, when I want to mow, I think we're just going to take off the cultipacker and the bucket loader. Takes 5-10 minutes, but makes it so much easier to maneuver when cutting grass. .


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

OK!!, I'll ask a question, what is classed as the mover deck??.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Go to YouTube and watch the latest video posted by Messick’s, they’re a Kubota dealer who posts informative videos on various models. He addresses the need to remove FEL being preferred while mowing. If not the FEL at least the bucket removal helps.

also the reason being you reduce the front end weight. If you are mowing finish grass the extra weight does it no favors. He also has videos showing his to simply remove the FEL on your model.

also, if you don’t have a quick hitch on the 3pt you may look into one as it makes removal of attachments a simple process.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

FredM said:


> OK!!, I'll ask a question, what is classed as the mover deck??.


May be that should read "mower deck" hmm??, if that is the case, then that is a lot of work having to reset the measurements on the lift links after each time you use the 3 point linkage.


----------



## Oceandiver (8 mo ago)

TX MX5200 said:


> Go to YouTube and watch the latest video posted by Messick’s, they’re a Kubota dealer who posts informative videos on various models. He addresses the need to remove FEL being preferred while mowing. If not the FEL at least the bucket removal helps.
> 
> also the reason being you reduce the front end weight. If you are mowing finish grass the extra weight does it no favors. He also has videos showing his to simply remove the FEL on your model.
> 
> also, if you don’t have a quick hitch on the 3pt you may look into one as it makes removal of attachments a simple process.


We did take off the FEL (for the first time). It is pretty cool how easily it comes off. I failed to watch the follow up video on how to put it back on, but we were able to figure it out pretty quickly. I didn't do it because of weight, I just didn't want that bucket out in front of me all day, maneuvering around 30 apple trees and near tree lines. The mower deck was fantastic...after finishing with the food plots, which took about 3 hours of serious mowing, I started to mow some of the trails I have in the woods. After crunching up a couple of branches I stopped doing that. The Kubota is powerful enough and I don't think I was doing any damage to it, but I don't want to risk tear it up. I will switch to the bush hog on a larger Kubota for that work.

I am going to look into the quick hitch you talked about, thanks for the tip. We took the cultipacker off also, just to reduce the weight, and then put it back on. It sounds like a quick connect would be the way to go. Thanks again.


----------



## Oceandiver (8 mo ago)

Oceandiver said:


> We did take off the FEL (for the first time). It is pretty cool how easily it comes off. I failed to watch the follow up video on how to put it back on, but we were able to figure it out pretty quickly. I didn't do it because of weight, I just didn't want that bucket out in front of me all day, maneuvering around 30 apple trees and near tree lines. The mower deck was fantastic...after finishing with the food plots, which took about 3 hours of serious mowing, I started to mow some of the trails I have in the woods. After crunching up a couple of branches I stopped doing that. The Kubota is powerful enough and I don't think I was doing any damage to it, but I don't want to risk tear it up. I will switch to the bush hog on a larger Kubota for that work.
> 
> I am going to look into the quick hitch you talked about, thanks for the tip. We took the cultipacker off also, just to reduce the weight, and then put it back on. It sounds like a quick connect would be the way to go. Thanks again.


I just looked at the Land Pride QH05 3 point quick attachment. I am definitely getting one of them !!! Very helpful.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Oceandiver said:


> I just looked at the Land Pride QH05 3 point quick attachment. I am definitely getting one of them !!! Very helpful.


Take a look at your 3pt attachments and see if they have a quick hitch compatibility sticker…if they’re new I’m sure they are. All that means is their dimensions will match up. Mine are older attachments and I have to add a top link coupler for my blade to hookup.

couple thoughts….if the landpride requires bushings for attachments, which it may (not sure on CAT size of your setup) they’re 25 dollars a set…if needed you will need a set for each attachment.

also…the quick hitch will push your attachment back about 4 inches…that doesn’t matter for non pto driven attachments, but you don’t want to over extend your pto shaft. For mine I bought an overrun coupler….you don’t really need the overrun feature (but it makes it easier on tractor) but it adds that 4 inches to your pto spindle.

another option is the SpeeCO quick hitch…I don’t think they require bushings but you can research it.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

below is a marked pic of the attachment couplers I’m talking about I had to get….the connections at bottom of quick hitch are CAT2 and the pins on my attachments are CAT1. The bushings converts the attachment pins from a 1 to a 2 if that makes sense.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

If you are taking the Cat 1 to Cat 2 bushings, they are way cheaper then $25 per set.......I bought 3 sets of them last year from Rural King for way less then that......They are 3 or 4 dollars a set now.......

Nice looking Kubota by the way......Almost the correct shade of Orange.........LOL










Country Way Bushing LiFoot Arm Cat. 1-2 Clam Of 2 - 93252


Product Features:Outer Diameter of 1-1/8 inch Inner Diameter of 7/8 inch




www.ruralking.com


----------



## Oceandiver (8 mo ago)

Yes, I see them. Good looking tractor by the way !
I wish I had this when I took took the cultipacker off this morning, then put it back on this afternoon for tomorrows work!


----------



## Oceandiver (8 mo ago)

TX MX5200 said:


> below is a marked pic of the attachment couplers I’m talking about I had to get….the connections at bottom of quick hitch are CAT2 and the pins on my attachments are CAT1. The bushings converts the attachment pins from a 1 to a 2 if that makes sense.
> View attachment 79385
> View attachment 79386


Is this the SpeeCo ?


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Oceandiver said:


> Is this the SpeeCo ?


It is but the older style that didn’t have the cat 1 lower hooks….I got mine from a friend who didn’t use it…Goodworkstractors has a video out on the different ones and good explanation of differences


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

TX MX5200 said:


> It is but the older style that didn’t have the cat 1 lower hooks….I got mine from a friend who didn’t use it…Goodworkstractors has a video out on the different ones and good explanation of differences


below is a link with description…not saying to get this one over land pride…just saying to research it before you pay. I bought my used one for 100 so buying 3 sets of bushings for attachments was still a money saver for me. Whatever you get make sure the top hook has adjustable height pins…there’s a few out there that are fixed top pin and they’re basically useless if you have different height attachment hookups. 






SpeeCo Category 1 E-Hitch Quick Hitch - Good Works Tractors


Buy SpeeCo Category 1 E-Hitch Quick Hitch from Good Works Tractors Online at Best Price! Get the SpeeCo Cat-1 E-Hitch now available at Good Works Tractors Co.




www.goodworkstractors.com


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

unsquidly said:


> If you are taking the Cat 1 to Cat 2 bushings, they are way cheaper then $25 per set.......I bought 3 sets of them last year from Rural King for way less then that......They are 3 or 4 dollars a set now.......
> 
> Nice looking Kubota by the way......Almost the correct shade of Orange.........LOL
> 
> ...


Actually this link is for the slip bushings and not the pin sleeve bushings needed for the lower pins. Those will work if you have the heavier duty lower pins that are supported on both sides, but mine are standard duty attachments that have bolt on lower pins.

Rural King has them also, but we don’t have rural king down here and they wanted as much to ship as the price of pins. We do have tsc, but they didn’t carry them in stock.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

These are the bushings needed if you have the single side support standard duty lower attachment pins.


----------

